# Rent or Buy A Container



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I am looking at a 20' storage container to store my salt for the winter months.

The Rental rate is 59.00 month (3 months minimum and there a special going on right now for free delivery and free pick-up). To buy one will cost about 1400.00.

The question is not about the difference in the money because I alway prefer to buy vs rent/lease, but the corrosiveness of salt to the container? 

The container is made out of steel and is water tight they say, how long will the salt take to eat away at the container? Is it 1,2,3,4,5 years, does anyone have a rusty container due to salt storage and how old is it?

Or is it better replacing a container every 2 years...Calculated the monthly rate by 24 months equal to the purchase price of a container?

What's your opinion?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Buy the container but then spray that rino or equivalent amount the sides.

It's funny my local hardware store rents a 40 footer ,well they have rented it for along time now because they are afraid that the town will tell them to get ride of it because of site plans stuff.They have not said any thin mean while at $60 a month he could of owned it ten time over.Whis i was renting it to him


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

The Rhino lining was a good idea.I was gonna say weld stainless steel sheets on the floor and maybe 4x8 sheets on the walls,stiff investment up front maybe but it would really last.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Saving that salt*

How much salt are we talking about here? At the tonnage prices now, is it really worth the expense to either rent or buy the container?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Tommy,
A 20 foot container 8' wide & 8' tall would hold around 47 cubic yards filled to the top. I'm not sure what you are getting at, but many areas are really cracking down on just piling your salt on a parking lot for the winter. So from an environmental stand point it makes sense to get the salt off of the ground for storage purposes. And if you don't have a big piece of property where you can store salt piles, this is an easy way to handle storage. I don't think it matters how much or how much the salt costs. You can keep it dry & sealed away from the environment & people in general in an economical way. 

I would think you could also spray on one of the sealers made for protecting salt spreaders & equipment. I think one brand is called Lubra Seal or similar, and there are others also. Sealing it with something would give it a 10 year lifetime I would think?


----------



## kojak (Mar 27, 2003)

A buddy of mine just got a 36' container for the cost of hauling it away from the port of Vancouver. You might check at the ports in NJ, NY, or Baltimore, or any other high volume ports near you. They bring in new containers from overseas, and because of trade deficits and the fact that it's cheaper to buy new than ship them empty, they end up stockpiled. You may be able to get one that's been used once for the freight cost.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

There are a couple of companies that advertise them for sale all the time in CT. The fact is, they buy them in NJ from Interport. Interport is the LARGEST supplier of used containers. They own those massive stacks you can see from the NJ Turnpike.

www.interport.com

Basically, the deal is that every 10 years the containers must pass an inspection before they can be used again. It is cheaper to sell them, and in 10 years, they have made their initial purchase price 50X over. The 20 ft containers are more expensive than the 40' ones. You can get a 40' here for about $1500 or less (it is about $1500 with fresh paint, your choice of color). You can get a 20' here for $1200.

One 50' trailer runs about $100 a month, so a container would pay for itself in about a year, and it is yours to keep. The other great thing is you can drive a skid steer right into it. Can't do that with a 50' storage trailer. Can't pile bulk in a rented 50' trailer either.

In your case Toyota, I would buy one, as it could be used for secure, dry storage of just about anything. My buddy's gas station has 3 (40') out back full of parts, tires, welder & supplies, general supplies, etc. They are hooked into the shop alarm system too.

If you do get one, make sure you add ventilation. They are moisture traps without vents and exhaust fans.

~Chuck


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the info on Containers... I will buy one and coat it with a rubber like paint material for storage of sand/salt. 

About the vent Chuck, where would you put them? 

I notice a company advertising in upstate NY selling NEW 20' container for $1825.000. Probably get a new one over a used one...A used container cost around $1500.00 in my area.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

There are already some small holes on each side of the container to prevent pressure from building up inside. What I was talking about was exhaust of some type. It could even be a cheap roof ventilator like you see on houses, or a small 12" exhaust fan you can turn on when needed. Any bigger than 12" and some idiot will try to rip off the fan and climb inside  to steal your stuff. I would mount an exhaust fan in one of the top rear corners of the unit. I would munt tqo roof ventilators on it if it is a 40'. If a 20', then one roof ventilator in the center, and an exhaust fan in the rear.

~Chuck


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, Chuck...


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Toyota were you talking about renting one from that company in southern ct that has stickers that say "You See Us Everywhere" on their containeers???? Just curious


Jay


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Laguardia Enterprises, inc Schenectady, NY 
1-800-640-9702

used 20' 1150.00

new 20' 1850.00

used 40' 1550.00

new 40' 2750.00

I took info off an ad I got in the mail...Feel free to call them


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

try this site just got a flyer in the mail www.mobilemini.com

They have a 10' wide container 18' long and 25' long.


----------

